# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  اسباب تساقط الشعر

## ملكة الاحساس

أسباب تساقط الشعر وعلاجاته 



إن أكثر ما تشتكي منه المرأة هذه الأيام هو تساقط الشعر، وقد أثبتت الأبحاث أن أكثر النساء يتعرضن حاليا لتلك المشكلة، ومن كل فئات الأعمار على حد سواء، وتزداد الحالة مع مرور الوقت.

لكن السؤال المطروح الآن هو: ما أسباب تساقط الشعر؟ وما العوامل المساعدة التي أدت إلى هذه المشكلة؟


وتتفق أقوال الخبراء في جميع أنحاء العالم على أن السبب الرئيسي الذي يؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر هو سوء التغذية، ونقص عامل الحديد والحامض الأميني (لابسين) الذي يكون في الدم ومن ثم يغذي بصيلة الشعر، إذ يؤدي نقصه إلى سقوطها ويمكن إثبات ذلك عند فحص الدم، حيث يمكن تفادي تفاقم تلك المشكلة بزيادة نسبة الحديد عن طريق التغذية السليمة أو أخذ حبوب الحديد البديلة مع الانتباه جيدا إلى التعويض عن نقص الحديد الناتج عن النزف في أثناء فترة الولادة والحيض.

العوامل الوراثية

والعوامل الأخرى المتسببة في تساقط الشعر، أما أن تكون عوامل وراثية وتلعب فيها الجينات دورا رئيسيا أو التقدم في السن.


المواد الكيميائية

وغالبا ما تحتوي المواد المستخدمة في تلوين الشعر وتسريحه على مواد كيميائية ضارة على فروة الرأس واستخداماتها المتكررة والخاطئة تؤثر تأثيرا مباشرا على بصيلة الشعر، ويمكنك استخدام الصبغات غير الدائمة التي تمنحك النعومة واللمعان لفترة مؤقتة لتخفيف تكرار صبغات الشعر الدائمة.


الحالة النفسية

تؤدي بعض الحالات النفسية إلى تساقط الشعر وفي بعض الحالات يلجأ المريض إلى شد شعره، بطريقة غير مقصودة أو حك مكان معين من الرأس مما يسبب سقوط الشعر وتعرضه للصلع.


الأمراض وبعض الأدوية

هناك بعض الأمراض تستخدم في علاجها المواد الكيميائية مثل السرطان الذي يسبب تساقط الشعر والإصابة بالصلع، وكذلك إصابة الغدة الدرقية وبعض الأدوية الهرمونية والأسبرين.


علاج تساقط الشعر

إن من الطبيعي جدا سقوط 100 شعرة في اليوم الواحد وعمر شعرة الرأس يمتد من سنتين إلى سبع سنوات، وأفضل وسيلة لتقوية بصيلات الشعر هي الغذاء الجيد الغني بالخضار والفواكه وبالحديد، والاعتناء جيدا بالشعر وغسله وتنظيفه من الدهون والأوساخ العالقة باستخدام منتجات جيدة، والعناية الفائقة بالشعر مثل عمل بعض أنواع حمامات الزيت لتغذية وتدليك فروة الرأس، حسب نوع الشعر إذا كان دهنيا أو جافا، وعدم استخدام مجفف الشعر بصورة مكثفة والاكتفاء بتجفيفه عن بعد أو تركه يجف بصورة طبيعية، وعدم تعريض الشعر لتقلبات الطقس مثل أشعة الشمس الحارقة أو الغبار.

وعدم استخدام الأدوية التي تعرض في الأسواق لإنبات الشعر أو منع سقوطه إلا بعد استشارة الطبيب.

وقص أطراف الشعر عند الحاجة إلى ذلك للتخلص من تقصف الشعر، والتأكد من عدم إصابة فروة الرأس بأي نوع من الالتهابات أو الإصابة بالقشرة، كما يجب علاجها سريعا.

واستخدام أدوات تمشيط الشعر الخاصة بك فقط حتى لا تصاب فروة الرأس بأمراض معدية مثل الثعلبة.

وعدم اللجوء إلى الجراحة في أشد الحالات ويجب استشارة الطبيب عندما يزيد سقوط الشعر عن المعدل الطبيعي.


شعر جميل وكثيف

إن آخر حلول الجمال هي الشعر المستعار الذي يركب مع الشعر الطبيعي لإعطاء الشعر ثقلا وكثافة كما هو الحال مع الممثلات العالميات، وهذا متوافر حاليا في جميع صالونات التجميل ليحقق جزءا من حلمك الذي يبدو شعرك طبيعيا.


الشعور بالراحة

إن هذه الوسيلة هي الأضمن للحصول على الشعر الكثيف من دون اللجوء إلى المواد الكيميائية أو جراحات التجميل، ويمكن تمشيط الشعر المستعار وصبغه إذا كان طبيعيا مع باقي الشعر والاحتفاظ به لمدة 7 أشهر.


**تحيـــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــاتى**

----------


## اسيا

:SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------

